

Artificial Skin Offers Robots, Amputees Sense of Touch - jcr
http://news.discovery.com/tech/scientists-create-artificial-skin.html

======
jcr
Also, there are some new developments using aerogel for touch sensitivity.

[http://news.discovery.com/tech/robots-aerogel-
touch-110308.h...](http://news.discovery.com/tech/robots-aerogel-
touch-110308.html)

